# six month car insurance



## jack everett (Jul 27, 2012)

As a UK snowbird living in Florida for six months where do I get car insurance?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

jack everett said:


> As a UK snowbird living in Florida for six months where do I get car insurance?


Have you tried Geico, Progressive, State Farm etc? 

If these main suppliers won't do it because of your status, then you'll need to find specialist insurers.

Google is your friend.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

As snowbird in FL on B2 you can get a US drivers license. Read up the details on DMV FL. Can! Talk to other snowbirds, contact a local insurance broker ... On line quotes seem to be cut and dry.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> As snowbird in FL on B2 you can get a US drivers license. Read up the details on DMV FL. Can! Talk to other snowbirds, contact a local insurance broker ... On line quotes seem to be cut and dry.


snowbird cannot get US driving licences in florida ...unless you have a SSN and an EAD
it all changed again in 2010 

insurance can be problematic 
allstate has advantage as you can suspend coverage while not there 
othere progressive is a possible but will be expensive and they may not keep coverage for long


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> snowbird cannot get US driving licences in florida ...unless you have a SSN and an EAD
> it all changed again in 2010
> 
> insurance can be problematic
> ...


Friends of our got theirs in March of this year snowbirds on B2.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> Friends of our got theirs in March of this year snowbirds on B2.


they wont get renewed ... they only last as long as their 
I-94 
all my snowbird uk friends lost theirs back in 2010 when florida 
went for the real ID act 

Gather Go Get the FLORiDA Card: Press Room


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> they wont get renewed ... they only last as long as their
> I-94
> all my snowbird uk friends lost theirs back in 2010 when florida
> went for the real ID act
> ...


Gather Go Get the FLORiDA Card: Your FloridaCard Checklist
I find the option of baby book or family bible entry as ID rather peculiar. FL DL has an impact on insurance quotes. There was mention of renewal.


----------

